# Korrupció!!!!!!



## Melitta (2016 Január 29)

A legbunosebb dolog a vilagon , tonkre teszi az orszagot es a gazdasagot.
Ti hogy latjatok?

http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20160129-hetente-robbant-ki-botranyt-az-lmp

*A minisztériumok részvételével, bűnszervezetben csalják el az uniós forrásokat*







Fotó: LMP sajtó

*Bűnszervezetben, a minisztériumok részvételével csalják el az LMP szerint Magyarországon az uniós forrásokat.*

Az ellenzéki párt antikorrupciós szakszóvivője a jelenkori magyar történelem legnagyobb volumenű bűncselekményeként beszélt csütörtöki sajtótájékoztatóján arról, hogy – mint mondta – az uniós pénzek nagy részét ellopják.
Hadházy Ákos elsősorban a Miniszterelnökséget és az Emberi Erőforrások Minisztériumát nevezte meg, mint amelyek már a pályázatokat is úgy írják ki a mintegy 12 ezermilliárd forintnyi uniós forrás nagy részének elosztására, hogy már megvannak a lebonyolító cégek.
A bűnszervezet másik “csápjaként” a politikus a résztvevő cégeket nevezte meg, amelyeknek “házalniuk” kell az önkormányzatoknál, szervezeteknél a projektekkel.
Hadházy Ákos az általa alibi közbeszerzéseknek nevezett folyamatokra példaként az Öveges-programot, vagy a Tiborcz István, a miniszterelnök vejének korábbi tulajdonában álló cég beruházásait hozta. Állítását egy hangfelvétel leiratával is nyomatékosította, amelyet sajtótájékoztatóján osztott ki.


A felvételen ismertetése szerint Ács Rezső szekszárdi polgármester és jelenlegi tanácsadója, Máté Péter korábbi fideszes képviselő beszélget egy 2012-es városi frakcióülésen, amelyen – akkor még fideszes képviselőként – Hadházy Ákos is jelen volt.
Mint Hadházy Ákos kifejtette, a beszélgetés során Ács Rezső elmondja a “bűnszervezet” lényegét:
úgy osztják el az uniós támogatásokat, hogy megjelenik egy cég, azt mondja, mindent elintéz a papírmunkától a pályázat elnyeréséig, cserébe azt kéri, ő lehessen a kivitelező, ha pedig nem kell az ajánlat, megy a következő városba.
A beszélgetés során – amely felvételének eredetét a politikus nem árulta el, és amelynek csak internetes elérhetőségét és leiratát adta meg – egy szekszárdi óvodabővítési beruházásról is szó esik.
Ennek költsége mintegy 66 millió forint lett volna, ám végül 130 millióért építtette meg az önkormányzat – mondta a politikus.
Hadházy Ákos elmondta: a hasonló ügyeket pártja hetente ismerteti a jövőben, állítása szerint neki jelenleg mintegy fél évre való témája van.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 15)

*18 millióért vett túlárazott iPhone-okat és iPad-eket az Országos Bírósági Hivatal*

https://www.facebook.com/sharer.php...ert-vett-tularazott-iphone-okat&display=popup
Na jó, hazudtunk. Dehogy 18 millióért, hiszen akkor nyílt közbeszerzési eljárást kellett volna kiírni. Nettó 17.997.000 forintért vásároltak, így elegendő volt meghívni a megfelelő kereskedőcégeket.

Amiből hogy, hogy nem, mindössze egy akadt, így annak az ajánlata nyert.

iPhone 6s 16 GB – 5 db
iPhone 6 16 GB – 5 db
iPad Air 2 Wifi+Cellular 64GB – 74 db
iPad Air Smart Cover fehér – 10 db
iPad Air Smart Cover fekete – 20 db

- szedte össze az Átlátszó az eddig teljesen átlagos történetet. Azért átlagos, mert a pofátlanul a közbeszerzési értékhatár alá éppen párezer forinttal belőtt ár, vagy az ismeretlen "egyedüli ajánlattevő" teljesen megszokott ügymenet a magyar közpénzlopó-közbeszerzésekben.

Ami viszont újdonság, hogy még így sem sikerült szerényen intézni az ügyletet, hiszen utánaszámolva kiderül, hogy jócskán túlárazva vette a Handó Tünde vezette bírósági hivatal a készülékeket.

Az iStyle.hu, a legnagyobb (de nem a legolcsóbb) hazai Apple-forgalmazó áraival számolva a lista valahogy így nézett volna ki:

iPhone 6s 16 GB – 5 db = 1.239.500 Ft
iPhone 6 16 GB – 5 db = 1.044.500 Ft
iPad Air 2 Wifi+Cellular 64GB – 74 db = 17.900.600 Ft
iPad Air Smart Cover fehér – 10 db = 139.000 Ft
iPad Air Smart Cover fekete – 20 db = 278.000 Ft

Ez összesen bruttó 20.601.600 Ft, ami az OBH nettó 17.997.000 Ft, azaz bruttó 22.856.190 forintos költéséhez képest 2,2 millió forinttal alacsonyabb végösszeg. Ráadásul ekkora tételnél még biztosan kedvezményt is adott volna az iStyle.

Kérdés, kiszámolták-e ezt a hivatalnál is, és ha igen, kinél landolt a különbözet?


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 25)

http://mfor.hu/cikkek/vallalatok/Sp...y_osztogatta_a_milliokat_a_Szerencsjatek.html


----------



## kágyula (2016 Február 25)

Szervusz Melitta ,
de ha mondjuk egy "normális" régi anyagbeszerzö vette volna ezeket akkor kérlek esetleg jó 20-30%-al olcsobban is megkapta volna hiszen ilyen mennyiségnél mint vevö már kérlek kissé variálhatok a "vételi áron" és még ma is igy müködik ez bárhol máshol a világban .


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 26)

http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20160225-hadhazy-akos-eb


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 1)

http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20160301-titkositjak-az-mnb-alapitvanyi-penzeit-is


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 4)

http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20160303-titokzatos-mutargyarveres-az-mkb-nal


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Március 13)

*Korrupció - korrupció hátán
A Matolcsy György által vezetett Magyar Nemzeti Bank 2014 júliusában vette meg az offshore hátterű Eiffel Palace Kft.-től nettó 45,3 millió euróért *az *Eiffel Palace irodaházat, amit korábban még 5 millió euróval olcsóbban kínáltak eladásra.*




*Tavaly ősszel az MNB már közbeszerzést írt ki arra, hogy az Eiffel Palace hetedik emeletén egy 484 négyzetméteres „exkluzív teret” alakítsanak ki. *A kiírás szerint lesz ott teraszra tájolt, 24 fős elnöki tárgyaló, egy kis és egy nagy konferenciaterem, egyklubkönyvtár és egy szuperkönyvtár, valamint szerverhelyiség, technikai helyiség, catering helyiség, személyzeti vizesblokk, raktár. 
*Néhány napja megjelent az EU-s közbeszerzési értesítőben, hogy február 9-én eredmény született a tenderen: a nyertes a D.V.M. Construction Fővállalkozó Kft., amely nettó 411,7 millió forintos ajánlatával, egyedüli indulóként húzta be a megbízást.
Ugyanez a cég volt az, amelyik már 2013-ban is felújította az Eiffel Palace-t, mielőtt azt Matolcsyék megvették volna.Az épületet Matolcsyéknak eladó Eiffel Palace Kft. két ügyvezetője jelenleg is Czár Balázs és Kovács Attila.*
Közben pedig Kovács Attila a felújítást végző DVM Design Kft.-nek bejegyzése óta ügyvezetője és tulajdonosa a cégnek, ahogy az MNB közbeszerzését elnyerő D.V.M Construction Kft.-nek is, amelyben szintén annak 2001-es alapítása óta ügyvezető és tulajdonos Czár Balázs is.
*MNB felügyelőbizottságának jelentéséből derült ki, hogy miután a piaci ár másfélszereséért eladták az MNB-nek az irodaházat, a Cipruson bejegyzett offshore cégből 3 milliárdos osztalékot vettek ki.*
*A felügyelőbizottság jelentését a jegybank ingatlanvásárlásairól azonban nem lehetett nyilvánosságra hozni, mert ezt a javaslatot az fb kormánypárti többsége valamiért nem támogatta.
**
_Ezektől a kérdőjelektől ???????????????? többen, "nemzeti magyarok" rendkívül idegesek leszünk. 
S, nem véletlenül.  Ebbe bele lehet szédülni. Ők viszont nagyon is jól tudják kezelni azt, hogy* "ma nekem, holnap neked, holnap után pedig neki"* - a többit gondold hozzá kedves Olvasóm._


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Március 23)

*Milliárdos kártérítést fizet az állam...*

FizetHET, vagy fizet...Ennek a büntetésnek is mennyire más helye volna?!
Soroljam?Nem teszem, mindannyian tudjuk, mert nyitott szemmel jövünk-megyünk-olvasunk és élünk.Amit nem fizetünk ki büntetésnek, azt pedig jelenlegi Kormányunk jószerével, mivel eszement határozatokat, döntéseket hoz, - így el is tapsolja. Pedig nagyon szerettek volna spórolni, csak éppen nem úgy, ahogyan ezt/azt a törvények megengedhetőnek tartják. Döntéseik igazságtalanok, s ezért van a bünti. Megválasztásukkor égre/földre fogadkoztak, hogy hozzá- és szakértők lesznek a miniszterek mellett, nem így történik.Hol van itt a demokrácia?! 
Valahol elhagytuk kérem szépen, azt, menet közben.Itt van ugye ismét egy hatalmas melléfogása a jelenlegi kormányunknak, s most fizetni kell kártérítést, s nem keveset. *Akár milliárdos nagyságrendű kártérítést is fizethet a magyar állam azért, mert 2013-tól a közszférában elvette a nyugdíjkorhatár betöltése után, a továbbfoglalkoztatottak nyugellátását. Az emberi jogi bíróság decemberben mondta ki, hogy jogsértő a szabályozás.*A decemberi emberi jogi bírósági döntés óta már százhoz közelít, sőt folyamatosan nő azoknak a száma, *akik panaszt nyújtottak be a strasbourgi fórumhoz.*
Akár ötezren is lehetnek, akiket az intézkedés hátrányosan érint. Az ügy előzménye, hogy míg a vállalkozásoknál a nyugdíjasok bármennyi pluszjövedelemhez hozzájuthatnak, állami vagy önkormányzati alkalmazottként elvesztik a nyugellátást. No ismét itt a "kavarty", nehogy má' tisztán lásson a nemzeti érzetű magyar polgár? *A közszférán belül sem vonatkozik mindenkire a korlátozás, például a parlamenti képviselők és a polgármesterek a fizetésük mellett is felvehetik a nyugdíjukat. A kormánypárti frakciókból többen, így a KDNP-s Harrach Péter és Hoffmann Rózsa, valamint Fónagy János fejlesztési államtitkár is jogosult a nyugdíjra. - (*Most "papolhatnék" holmi igazságról, azt ne is keressük, ebben a kormányzási ciklusban. Azt sem tudják mi fán terem?! Mi tudjuk, de a gyümölcsöket "ők" szedik le. Ők biztosan azért vehetik majd fel a fizetésük mellett a nyugdíjukat, mert rászorultak, rászorulnak... Hiszen eddig is olyan kevés pénz került abba a borítékba, amit hónapról-hónapra zsebre vágtak). *Ráadásul magyarázatot sem adott a kormány, erre az égbekiáltóan, igazságtalan megkülönböztetésre. *A bíróság tavaly decemberben igazat adott *Fábián Gyula* egykori köztisztviselőnek és 15 ezer euró kártérítést és háromezer euró eljárási költséget ítélt meg neki. *Jó, ha tudjuk: az emberi jogi bírósághoz panaszt a jogsértést követő fél éven belül lehet benyújtani, de ha a jogsértő állapot folyamatosan fennáll, ez bármikor megtehető *-mondja *Grád András* ügyvéd, Fábián jogi képviselője. Ezért írom, hogy senki ne üljön a babérjain, induljon, intézkedjen, saját érdekében. *Azok tehát, akik a nyugdíjkorhatár betöltése után is a közszférában dolgoznak, a biztos siker reményében fordulhatnak Strasbourghoz*. Akkor sincs minden veszve, ha valakinek a munkaviszonya fél évnél régebben szűnt meg. Ha ugyanis a nyugdíjfolyósítótól hiába kéri a korábban visszatartott nyugdíja visszamenőleges kifizetését, a hat hónapos elévülési idő elvileg újraindul. Egyelőre nincs információ arról, hogy az állam esetleg egyezségre kívánna jutni, illetve változtatna a kifogásolt jogszabályokon.
*Grád András eddig nagyjából ötven panaszt továbbított a bírósághoz, többségében magasan képzett emberekét, akad köztük egykori miniszteri biztos, állami vezető, egyetemi tanár, egészségügyi és igazságügyi dolgozó.*


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 23)

Nem is tudom mi lesz a vege hisz allitjak a nyugdij kassza talan 10 evig eleg, es utana mi lesz mikor ezek a nagy jovedelmu politikusok nyugdijba mennek, mert nincs nyugdij plafon se majd 1-2 millas nyugdijat kapnak....
Harag es a tobbi oreg szivar kulon torveny vedi hogy neki lehet dolgozni es nyugdijat is felvenni, az orvosoknak nem csak kulon tortura es kervenyek utan talan, ....mikor orvoshiany van. Politikus hiany nincs miert nem hazafisagbol dolgozik ez az oreg politius?
Ami meg szomorubb , hogy egy birosag se tud ervenyt szerezni egeszen Brusszelig kell futni ,hogy jogorvoslat legyen. 
Na es mennyibe is kerul mar akkor az ugy a karteritesekkel buntetesekkel egyutt?


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Március 23)

Melitta írta:


> Nem is tudom mi lesz a vege hisz allitjak a nyugdij kassza talan 10 evig eleg, es utana mi lesz mikor ezek a nagy jovedelmu politikusok nyugdijba mennek, mert nincs nyugdij plafon se majd 1-2 millas nyugdijat kapnak....
> Harag es a tobbi oreg szivar kulon torveny vedi hogy neki lehet dolgozni es nyugdijat is felvenni, az orvosoknak nem csak kulon tortura es kervenyek utan talan, ....mikor orvoshiany van. Politikus hiany nincs miert nem hazafisagbol dolgozik ez az oreg politius?
> Ami meg szomorubb , hogy egy birosag se tud ervenyt szerezni egeszen Brusszelig kell futni ,hogy jogorvoslat legyen.
> Na es mennyibe is kerul mar akkor az ugy a karteritesekkel buntetesekkel egyutt?


*
_*Kedves Melitta,*
pontosítok, NEM TETSZIK. Van miért kétségbe esnünk... 10 év? S, utána hogyan tovább? Bennem is felrémlik ez a kérdés, hiába hessentem el.
Van ok a kétségbe esésre, van ok, nem is kicsi és nem is kevés.
*G.B.*_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Március 24)

*Kaszál, kaszál, kaszál... no meg "arat", nem is keveset:
8 milliárd forintot
Ki?
Mészáros Lőrinc
Min és hol?
Vasútvillamosításon
Miként?
Érdemes elolvasni az alábbiakat:
A felcsúti polgármester* egy eddig szinte ismeretlen, szűk 30 fős vállalkozása, az *R-Kord Kft*. dolgozhat a *Szombathely–Zalaszentiván vasútvonal villamosításán, az eredetileg becsült árnál 40 százalékkal többért.*
A Mészáros Lőrinc felcsúti polgármester-vállalkozó által három éve felvásárolt vállalkozás a Swietelsky Vasúttechnika Kft. konzorciumi partnereként elnyerte a Szombathely-Zalaszentiván vasút korszerűsítési, villamosítási munkáit. A megvalósítás néhány nappal ezelőtt el is kezdődött, és még az idén lezárul. Erről részletes közleményt küldött a szóban forgó vonalat üzemeltető GYSEV Zrt., valamint a Nemzeti Fejlesztési Minisztérium, csak éppen a kivitelezők nevét nem írták bele.
*Az R-Kord Kft. eddig szerényen meghúzódott a részben hasonló profilú, ám jóval méretesebb Mészáros és Mészáros Kft. árnyékában.* Az utóbbi már 2014-ben is közel 10 milliárdos árbevételt könyvelhetett el, a múlt évben is jelentős nyereséget hozott.
Közben az R-Kordnak – tavaly előtt – meg kellett elégednie 1,27 milliárdos forgalommal. 2016-os év még több nyereséggel kecsegteti, a vállalkozás tulajdonosát.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 30)

*Elkaszálták Brüsszelben a kaszinótörvényt*

_Az Európai Unió Bírósága jogerős ítéletében azoknak a magyar vállalkozóknak adott igazat, akiket a kormány 2012-ben három nap alatt kifosztott a kaszinótörvénnyel_ – nyilatkozta a 24.hu-nak Schreiber István, a Magyar Szerencsejáték Szövetség elnöke. 

A bíróság azt kifogásolta, hogy a magyar jogalkotó nem írt elő olyan átmeneti időszakot, amíg a játékgépekkel foglalkozó vállalkozók alkalmazkodni tudtak volna az új szabályokhoz. Ugyanakkor hiányzott az ésszerű kompenzációs rendszer is a vállalkozók kárpótlására. 

Schreiber szerint ezzel megnyílt a vállalkozók kártérítési alapja, akik a magyar bíróságokon százmilliárd forintos kártérítésért perelhetik a magyar államot a közeljövőben. 

Ha a perek elkezdődnek, a magyar bíróságokon múlik, hogy a szerencsejáték-szervezők mekkora kártérítést kapnak a nyerőgépek betiltása miatt. 

A Magyar Szerencsejáték Szövetség becslései szerint az egyszeri okozott kár 100 milliárd forint körüli. Ehhez jöhet még az ellehetetlenített vállalkozások elmaradt haszna is.A kormány 2012 októberében három nap alatt tiltotta be a pénznyerő iparágat. Addig 18 ezer helyszínen 1200 cég foglalkozott szerencsejáték szervezéssel. A játékgépek 2012-es törvényi betiltása előtt a kormány ötszörösére emelte a játékadót, majd azt követően egyik napról a másikra visszavonta a játékgépek engedélyeit. 

Legközelebb 2013-ben nyúlt bele a kormány a szerencsejáték-piac működésébe, mikor a kaszinók működésére koncessziókat osztottak ki. Ez a leosztás úgy alakult, hogy a megmaradt 8 kaszinóból 5 Andy Vajna filmügyi kormánybiztoshoz pottyant, kettőt a debreceni fociklub elnöke, Szima Gábor kapott, a soproni kaszinót pedig a Casino Austria GmbH vette meg. 

Később azt is lehetővé tették, hogy a milliárdos koncessziós díj összege levonható legyen a játékadóból, ami komoly támogatást jelent az üzemeltetőknek. Közben pedig a játéktermek a működésükre még a Szerencsejáték Felügyelet sem lát rá. (via 24.hu)


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Március 30)

Melitta írta:


> *Elkaszálták Brüsszelben a kaszinótörvényt*
> 
> _Az Európai Unió Bírósága jogerős ítéletében azoknak a magyar vállalkozóknak adott igazat, akiket a kormány 2012-ben három nap alatt kifosztott a kaszinótörvénnyel_ – nyilatkozta a 24.hu-nak Schreiber István, a Magyar Szerencsejáték Szövetség elnöke.
> 
> ...


*
*Kedves Melitta,*
_ezt nagyon "gyönyörűséges", ezt aztán megszervezték. Kénytelen vagyok azt elhinni, hogy nem minden pénz, ami Andynak az ölébe hull, eképpen - az mind ám az övé. Abból rendesen visszajuttat Mindazoknak, nem nevesítek, akik lehetővé tették ezt az égbekiáltó csalást. Mert ez az. Csalás a legjavából. Ezért van az, hogy még a Szerencsejáték Felügyelet sem lát arra rá, hogy mennyi is a casinók bevétele... Mérget vennék rá, csak nem teszem, mert élni akarok. Mocskos összefonódások, jó lenne, ha már lenne egy varázslatos bunkócska. Igen, van, VAN - méghozzá meg is énekelték - valamikor..._
*
*
_Igazat énekelnek, unokákra marad ez a "szerszám"...
De sokszor be kellene vetni, néhány törvény miatt és azok irányában, akiknek önmaguk felé hajlik a keze. _
*G.B.*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Március 30)

Melitta írta:


> Nem is tudom mi lesz a vege hisz allitjak a nyugdij kassza talan 10 evig eleg, es utana mi lesz mikor ezek a nagy jovedelmu politikusok nyugdijba mennek, mert nincs nyugdij plafon se majd 1-2 millas nyugdijat kapnak....
> Harag es a tobbi oreg szivar kulon torveny vedi hogy neki lehet dolgozni es nyugdijat is felvenni, az orvosoknak nem csak kulon tortura es kervenyek utan talan, ....mikor orvoshiany van. Politikus hiany nincs miert nem hazafisagbol dolgozik ez az oreg politius?
> Ami meg szomorubb , hogy egy birosag se tud ervenyt szerezni egeszen Brusszelig kell futni ,hogy jogorvoslat legyen.
> Na es mennyibe is kerul mar akkor az ugy a karteritesekkel buntetesekkel egyutt?


*
_*Kedves Melitta, *
van egy sanda sejtésem, bár ne légyen igaz. 
Akkor majd jön a KÖTELEZŐ influenza elleni oltás. Van, lesz aki túléli, akkor majd jön az ismétlő oltás... 
Lesz itt "nyugdíjasok gyérítése" - ily módon... (Részemről ez - egy - rosszindulatú feltevés).
Régebben olvastuk, hallottuk, hogy itt vagy ott éppen az oltás után halt meg egy-egy idős ember. Ma már nem hallani, nem olvasni erről. Vagy valóban JOBB lett az oltás és nem gyérít, vagy az ilyen hírek nem szivárog(hat)nak ki. Szerencsére a közvetlen közelemben nem volt haláleset. A régi esetek után azt olvastam, hogy az illető, aki ily módon távozott az élők sorából, különben is gyenge volt, súlyosan beteg. Csak az ütött szöget a fejemben - akkor - amikor ezt olvastam, vagy hallottam erről, hogy éppen a leromlott egészségi állapotban lévőknek ajánlották...
No commen...
*G.B.*_


----------



## Csabóanya (2016 Március 30)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> _*Kedves Melitta, *
> van egy sanda sejtésem, bár ne légyen igaz.
> Akkor majd jön a KÖTELEZŐ influenza elleni oltás. Van, lesz aki túléli, akkor majd jön az ismétlő oltás...
> ...


Ez így igaz.
Nem régen néhány napot kórházban töltöttem.
Egy idős néni igen rossz állapotban volt, a vacsoráját nem ette meg.
Erre a nővérke megjegyezte,ne lepődjek meg, ha az éjszaka "történne valami"___elengedjük.
Másnap a nappalos nővérke ugyan így beszélt__elengedjük, ők már nem hoznak hasznot az államnak.

"akkor majd jön"....

Csanya


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Március 30)

Csabóanya írta:


> Ez így igaz.
> Nem régen néhány napot kórházban töltöttem.
> Egy idős néni igen rossz állapotban volt, a vacsoráját nem ette meg.
> Erre a nővérke megjegyezte,ne lepődjek meg, ha az éjszaka "történne valami"___elengedjük.
> ...


*
_*Kedves Csabóanya!*
Ne legyen így. Az a szörnyű, hogy meg sem próbálják megetetni, sőt nem is teszik, vagy ha igen, csak ritkán - tisztába a szerencsétlen,- kiszolgáltatott, súlyosan beteg, idős embereket. Így keletkeznek a felfekvések, amelyek vérmérgezést okoznak. Ez is egy módszer, a másik pedig az, hogy jól benyugtatózzák a beteget, ne kajabáljon, ne kérjen semmit, aludjon. Nem kell etetni sem, tisztába is csak ritkán tenni. Majd végleg elszenderül.
Ne így legyen. Ne így. _


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 8)

Az oltasok influenza ellen sok ember eletet menti meg. NAgyon legyengult beteg embernek nem adhato be, ezt az orvosaval mindenkinek meg kell beszelni. 
NAgyon sokszor elkaptam ,vagy eleg ha megfazom ,borzalmasan le tud venni a labamrol akar egy sima natha.
MInden evben beoltatom magam mar 3 .eve azota ha meg is faztam egy enyhe lefolyasu 1-2 napig tartott.
------------
Aki azt mondja egy idos embernek el kell engedni, azt azonnal ki kell rugni , mert nem o az elet halal ura.

------------
Az allamnak sokan nem hoznak hasznot, ez a duma feler egy gyilkossagi kiserlettel, amiert azonnal fel kell jelenteni a novert.
Belegondoltal abba ha te leszel ilyen helyzetbe ,es nem lesz senki aki szoljon az eletedert?

Az biztos en ilyet hallanak valaki szajbol a korhazba tuti feljeletenem es meg a rendoroket is kihivnam.
A korhazak a betegek utan kapjak a penzt es nem a halotakert.
MInden ember dolgozott es fizetett az egeszsegugyi ellatasert, akkor szervizt kell adjanak ha szuksege van ra.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 8)

http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20160407-hadhazy-akos-eb


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 8)

Melitta írta:


> Az oltasok influenza ellen sok ember eletet menti meg. NAgyon legyengult beteg embernek nem adhato be, ezt az orvosaval mindenkinek meg kell beszelni.
> NAgyon sokszor elkaptam ,vagy eleg ha megfazom ,borzalmasan le tud venni a labamrol akar egy sima natha.
> MInden evben beoltatom magam mar 3 .eve azota ha meg is faztam egy enyhe lefolyasu 1-2 napig tartott.
> ------------
> ...


*
Saját szememmel láttam, amikor Édesanyámat - amíg a kórházban volt - meglátogattam, s ezt sűrűn meg is tettem, mivel ő is etetésre szorult. Vittem a pelenkát és NEM cserélték le. Megnéztem, és szinte "csurgott"... Amikor rákérdeztem, hogy miért nem cserélték le, akkor jött a nővér, nagy dérrel-durral és lekapkodta a tele pisis pelenkát és NEM MOSTA meg a testét. Én erre megint kisikítottam a magas "C"-t és a lavórt - amit bevittem - megtöltöttem meleg vízzel és kértem, hogy mossa le. Feleselt, majd megkértem, távozzon. Én mostam le, én krémeztem be a saját krémével és bepelenkáztam. Azonkívül valóban észre vettem, hogy szinte egész nap aludt. Mitől? Kérdeztem. Erre nem kaptam választ. Tudtam, hogy benyugtatózták, ne "sipálkoljon", hogy meg akar fordulni, hogy szomjas stb. Egy csendes beteggel nincs gond. Legalábbis sok nővér úgy véli. A sok munkára hivatkozva ez történik.
Ami az influenza elleni védőoltást illeti, a véleményem megoszlanak.
Mivel én autoimmun beteg vagyok, így kerülöm. A beteg embereket is, a kórházat, ha tehetem, azt mindenképpen. Édesanyám esetében ezt nem tehettem meg, mert én is könnyen megfertőződhetem. Az immunrendszerem olyan, amilyen, erről most nem tartok előadást. Egyszóval ha élni szeretnék, nem látogatok. Nem engedem a védőoltást.
Ez az én személyes gondom, s iparkodom túlélni a korlátaimat.
A másik, ha bárkiről észreveszik, hogy haldoklik, megkísérlik a hozzátartozókat arra rábírni, hogy vigye haza. Tudniillik a statisztikát csak ne rontsa már egy vagy több haláleset...


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 27)

http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20160426-hadhazy-akos-eb


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 27)

Melitta írta:


> http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20160426-hadhazy-akos-eb


*
Matolcsy és udvartartása, valamint eszement ötleteinek megvalósítására ment el a pénzünk, a deviza hitelesek pénze és reménye.
Nem is értem, hogyan mer egyáltalán a munkahelyére bemenni?
A rendőrség, az ügyészség, semmi és senki nem tud megállj!-t parancsolni ennek a "némbernek"? Ennél sokkal kevesebbért bekaszliznak embereket, Matolcsy milliárdokat szórt és szór el, s még mindig azon a poszton van. Ilyenkor már nemzetközileg is bíróság elé kellene citálni, nincs törvény, nincs paragrafus, nincs bíróság, ha itthon nem - külföldről - az EU-ban, hogy ennek már véget vessenek?
Fiatal koromban mindig azt hallottam, hogy így, meg úgy az oroszok ennyit, meg annyit lenyúlnak tőlünk.
Ez a Matolcsy FÉREGKÉNT rágja belülről az ország népének lelkét, s magát az országot. Nincs senki, aki ezt a FEKÉLYT kivágja?! Ott tartunk, hogy az "oroszok" sokkal kevesebb kárt tettek, mint ez a kormány. (No persze, nincs szó arról, hogy a néhai Szovjetuniónak, valaha is megbocsátanám az 56-ot és a többit, csak nyugtáztam és összegeztem).
Elképesztő.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 27)

*Férjhez menni? - Tudni kell!*

Medgyessyné Csaplár Katalin jól választott. Magán bankszámlájára a szocialista miniszterelnök feleség *119 milliócskát* kapott, a vesztegetési pénzből.
Az Alstom-pénzek nagy része, ebből * 60 millió forintra* szemtelenül még azt is *odaírták, hogy „születésnapi ajándék”.*
A hivatali vesztegetés ügyében eljáró magyar nyomozók, derítették ezt ki, miután a francia multicég utalásait, illetve az összegek állomásait feltérképezték. *Medgyessy Péter ex kormányfő kedden elismerte az alstomos kapcsolatot, ám szerinte nem történt jogsértés.*
Mint ismeretes, egy hatalmas megvesztegetési ügyről van szó, amelynek botrányos keretei között Magyarországra kerültek az elhíresült francia metrókocsik. Az ügy szálai immár Nagy-Britanniáig nyúlnak. Az Egyesült Királyság Jelentős Csalások Elleni Hivatala (SFO – Serious Fraud Office) eddig négy Alstom-vezetőt vádolt meg azzal, hogy 2006 januárja és 2007 októbere között bűnszervezet tagjaként összesen* 2,3 millió eurónyi összeget adtak*, vagy beleegyeztek, hogy *adnak a BKV tisztviselőinek, ügynökeinek, hogy befolyásolják a budapesti közlekedési céget az Alstom szerelvényeinek megvásárlása érdekében.* Az ügynökök, a lobbizók sorában szerepel, méghozzá az élen, több, Medgyessy Péterhez köthető cég.
*Medgyessyné magánszámlájára először még a Bajnai-kormány időszakában, 2010-ben érkezett egy "szerénynek" mondható 9 milliós összeg, amit rövidesen 60 millió forint követett.* *Ezt már fel is címkézték, odaírták az utalásra, hogy "születésnapi ajándé*k".
És ez még mindig nem minden!* Néhány hónapra rá az Alstom-pénzből újabb 46 milliócskával ajándékozta meg nejét a korábbi szocialista kormányfő.*




Vagyis Katalin asszony összesen, írd és mondd, *115 milliónyi "zsebpénzt" *kapott alig néhány hónap leforgása alatt a magánszámlájára. Hiába, mint fentebb írtam, *TUDNI KELL FÉRJHEZ MENNI. *Medgyessynének ez sikerült.
Záró mondatként mit is írhatnék? Beleszédültem a milliókba... Ők nem.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 27)

*Előbb, vagy utóbb, a titkok kitudódnak...*

A parlament törvényalkotási bizottsága azt kezdeményezte, hogy a jövőben csak a jegybank által alapított gazdasági társaságok azon adatait védhesse titkosság, amelyek kiadása veszélyeztetné a társaságok versenyképességét. A testület ülésén _Péterfalvi Attila_, a Nemzeti Adatvédelmi és Információszabadság Hatóság elnöke alkotmányosnak ítélte a változtatást.
Az Országgyűlés kormánypárti többsége március 1-jén, kivételes eljárásban fogadta el a jegybanktörvény szóban forgó módosítását (a híres _*"elveszíti közpénz-jellegét"*_ indoklással), ám azt _Áder János_ államfő _nem írta alá_, hanem az Alkotmánybírósághoz továbbította, amely március végén alaptörvény-ellenesnek ítélte az indítvány titkosításra vonatkozó részeit.
*-- * Az MNB ezután kénytelen volt kiadni az alapítványok gazdálkodására vonatkozó adatokat: kivel kötöttek szerződést, kinek adtak támogatást. A listán a legnagyobb visszhangot kiváltó tétel a VS.hu-t és az Origót is kiadó New Wave Kft. összesen több mint 500 millió forintos juttatása (aminek kiderülése után a szerkesztőség számos tagja felmondott, sőt, visszafizette munkabérét, a főszerkesztőnek pedig távoznia kellett), de a *Matolcsy György* gazdasági miniszteri munkásságát bemutató könyvtől a nagy értékű ingatlanokon át kommunikációra, rendezvényekre, magánszemélyek utaztatására is költöttek az alapítványok, kb. 20 milliárd forint értékben. Ebben még nincsenek benne a saját cégeknek juttatott pénzek, kérdés, hogy a most elfogadásra kerülő módosítás után a cégek adatai közül mennyi kerülhet majd nyilvánosságra és mennyit tarthatnak titokban. A jegybank szerint az alapítványok a jegybanktól függetlenül működnek, a konkrét projektekkel kapcsolatos döntések pedig azok kuratóriumaiban születnek.
9,1 milliárdért vettek ingatlanokat az alapítványok a mostani közzététel alapján, amint azt már eddig is tudni lehetett. A szerződésekben a következők szerepelnek: a vári Ybl-villa (4,6 milliárd), a Matolcsy XII. kerületi szomszédjában lévő villaépület (egymilliárd), a balatonakarattyai MÁV-üdülő (890 millió), a Döbrentei utcai Vízház (2,16 milliárd, amit korábban egy csomó pénzért béreltek), a wellness bunkeres Úri utca 72 (795 millió). Viszont nincsenek benne az MNB-től kapott ingatlanok (pl. a régi budai városháza, az IPOSZ-székház, a rózsadombi komplexum és a kecskeméti ingatlanok), és a Kasselik-ház sem, utóbbi azért, mert azt az alapítványok egyik cége vette meg, az pedig továbbra is titkos. Azt már korábban lehetett tudni, hogy az alapítványok összesen 25 milliárd forint ingatlanvagyont kezelnek.
Ezekre az ingatlanokra aztán mindennel együtt ráköltöttek még több mint ötmilliárdot. Már amit ismerünk, hiszen az ingatlanokat kezelő cégek kifizetései továbbra is a homályban rejtőznek. kommunikációval, szakmai koncepciók kialakításával és hasonlókkal kapcsolatos kifizetések – ezen a soron 383 millió forinttól szabadultak meg az alapítványok. Rendezvények szervezésére és támogatására pedig összesen több mint félmilliárd forint költődött el... Nem folytatom, mert beleszédülök a milliárdokba.
Csak még egyet: biztos van, akinek meglepetés lesz, de *a legtöbb pénzt, mindenki másnál magasan többet a felcsúti gázszerelőből lett polgármesterből lett milliárdos, Mészáros Lőrinc érdekeltségi körébe tartozó Magyar Építő Zrt. kapta. A Magyar Építőt Mészáros veje vezeti, Pálffy Balázs vezeti, tulajdonosa a Körösaszfalt Zrt., ami a Szíjj László tulajdonában álló, erősen Mészáros-közeli Duna Aszfalt tulajdona. *1,2 milliárd forintért építik át a Régi Városházát, 989 millióért alakítanak ki műtermet és éttermet az Ybl-villában, 1,5 milliárd forintért alakítják át az IPOS-székházat.
*
_Nem folytatom, beleszédültem a milliárdokba  No meg a féktelen rombolás tényébe, amit meg kell élnünk. Mit tettek és tesznek Magyarországgal, s legfőképpen kik teszik ezt meg? Akikre voksoltak oly sokan és bizalmat szavaztak. Mit kaptak, kaptunk. Ezen érdemes volna többet és többször elgondolkoznun._


----------



## Melitta (2016 Június 9)

Lepke ugy masfel milliard koveteles................

http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20160607-lepkeugy-masfel-milliardos-pert-bukott-el-az-allam


----------



## Melitta (2016 Június 10)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Szeptember 19)

Melitta írta:


>


*
Már ott tartok, hogy semmin nem lehet csodálkozni. A bírók - tisztelet a kivételnek, no azokat pedig elküldik nyugdíjba, vagy más munkakörbe rakják - no szóval, a bírók ítéletében nem lehet megbízni. Magyarországon dívik a korrupció, s "alszik" az igazságszolgáltatás. S, ha ez a kormány ül a fejünk tetején, akkor ki fogja az igazságszolgáltatást felébreszteni?!
No ki? 
Mindent bebetonoznak, azt hiszik, az életük végtelen, pedig senkié nem az. Gondolkozni kellene arról, ha ők elmennek, akkor hogyan lesz a tovább?


----------



## Melitta (2016 December 16)




----------



## most (2016 December 17)

vigyázat messziről indítok

alapvetően két génkészlettel rendelkezünk az altruista és az önző' génnel
ergo mindkettőre szükség van
az egyik a faj a másik a egyed fenntartását szolgálja tehát nem emberi ,
hanem biológiai dolog vagyis kiiktathatatlan
jó-esetben egyensúlyban tartjuk mint más lelki folyamatunkat... egészséges egyensúlyban !
http://k-teszt.hu/

Szeretnéd megtudni, mennyire vagy hajlamos a korrupcióra? A K-Monitor tesztje segítségével megtudhatod, hogy az átlagnál könnyebben vagy nehezebben állsz-e ellen a korrupció csábításának.
(A teszt kitöltése körülbelül 5 percet vesz igénybe)


----------



## Melitta (2016 December 28)




----------



## phoenyx (2017 Január 2)

Hivatalosan mintaország vagyunk.
Viszont 144 vizsgált országból - melyek a legkevésbé átláthatatlanok - a 119- dik helyen kullogunk az 'átláthatóság' kapcsán, a korrupció összetettségével. A cikk szerint Niger és Algéria szintjén vagyunk...
http://nol.hu/gazdasag/korrupcio-nalunk-1548037


----------



## phoenyx (2017 Január 8)

A házon kívül című, múlt heti adásból:
http://rtl.hu/rtlklub/hazonkivul/korrupcio-csak-a-politikusok-szerint-nincs-ma-magyarorszagon


----------



## phoenyx (2017 Január 9)

http://index.hu/gazdasag/2013/11/08/kitalalt_egy_adoellenor_engedik_csalni_a_nagyokat/


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Március 24)

Melitta írta:


>


*
De szép is volna, ha reményeinket a DK-nak sikerülne beváltania, sikeresen..


----------



## Melitta (2019 Május 3)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Május 3)

Melitta írta:


>


*
*Vérlázító! Börtön, börtön, börtön - teljes vagyonelkobzás, de fentről kezdve a bilincselést és az elzárást. Elsőként a Budai Várban tespedőnek a csuklóján szeretném látni a bilincset, majd következnének a többiek.*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Május 4)

*Ez ugye vicc?*
“Dűlő utat avattak Jászkarajenőn. Kis Miklós, az Agrárminisztérium vidékfejlesztésért felelős államtitkára, Földi László a térség országgyűlési képviselője és Palya István Jászkarajenő polgármestere adta át 2019. április 24-én azt a 3 km hosszú föld utat, amely mintegy 80 milliós fejlesztésből valósult meg. Ez olvasható az Agrárminisztérium Vidékfejlesztésért Felelős Államtitkárságának honlapján.”
Az ilyen utakat, nálunk a faluban minden nagy esőzés után a Rajmi úgy teszi rendbe, hogy 20 perc alatt végighajt rajtuk egy tolólappal 30 liter gázolajért.
_Juszt László_
_




_
*
Sajnos ez nem vicc, ez a mai Magyarország... Egy föld dűlő utat is avatnak... A cikkben nem olvasható, mennyi pénzt költöttek erre az útra?!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 December 26)

*Közpénzből - magántulajdonba csurgatott pénzből építkezik a fidesz bagázs...*
Közpénz milliárdokból épül magántulajdonban lévő luxusszálloda tavasszal Tokajban is. A helyiek mosogathatnak majd a hotel konyháján és takaríthatják a szobákat. Mindezt a világon egyedülálló módon, döntően közpénzből finanszírozva. 
Az építkezésekhez szükséges források előteremtésében ugyanis kiemelkedő szerepet játszott a Magyar Turisztikai Ügynökség (MTÜ) által indított, 300 milliárd forint keretösszegű Kisfaludy hotel- és panziófejlesztési program, amely* vissza nem térítendő állami milliárdokat osztott ki kormányközeli szállodatulajdonosoknak....* A tokaji képviselő-testület már korábban is segítette a 2,9 milliárd forint vissza nem térítendő állami (költségvetési) támogatásból épülő luxusszállodát. A Tokaj név használatát ugyanis kedvező fizetési feltételekkel kapta meg a Grand Hotel Tokaj ötcsillagos szállodát építő tulajdonos.... A Tokaj melletti Tarcalon is közpénzből fognak építkezni. A Napi.hu írta meg korábban, hogy a Kisfaludy hotel- és panziófejlesztési programnak is köszönhetően 2020 végére megújulhat a felcsúti milliárdos Mészáros Lőrinc egyik cégének tulajdonában lévő tarcali, ötcsillagos Andrássy Rezidencia. Azóta annyi változott, hogy a szállodát megvette Tiborcz István cége, a Bdpst Zrt., amely kapacitásbővítő beruházást tervez: 12 új szobával, kültéri medencével, valamint egy esküvők és konferenciák számára kialakított rendezvényhelyszínnel bővül a kúria.... 
_(Forrás: Napi.hu)_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 December 26)

most írta:


> vigyázat messziről indítok
> 
> alapvetően két génkészlettel rendelkezünk az altruista és az önző' génnel
> ergo mindkettőre szükség van
> ...


*
Megcsináltam a tesztet, s büszkén teszem közzé az eredeményemet:
"
*Nagyon alacsony korrupciós hajlandóság. *
Az eredmények alapján az átlagnál jóval kevésbé jellemzőek rád azok az értékek, melyek hajlamosabbá tesznek a korrupcióra. A baráti kapcsolataid ápolása közben rendszerint tekintettel vagy a tágabb közösségre, közösségekre is. Csak így tovább!"
*
Ennyit magamról.


----------

